# Canyon lake



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

I was on the top end of canyon yester day I don't bowfish but if I did I could have easily shot several hundred carp and spotted gar might try it if your in the neighborhood


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Talikin about the north end like around Startsville? Yep. Bunch of those spotted meth heads around that area I'd like to shoot as well.


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

Up the river


----------

